# Write-up: stretching leather holster belt clips



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I sat for an hour trying to figure out how to stretch the leather belt loops for my OWB holster. I had to find something that was 1 3/4" in width and had the same thickness as a belt. It dawned on me that the slideout lids on my CCI .22LRs was slightly over 1 1/2" in width, and almost as wide as a belt. So I wrapped 5-6 note cards around it, taping them securely in place. Then I wrapped scotch (read: waterproof) tape around the whole deal, wet the inside of the loops really well, secured the snaps, oiled the lids with gun oil, and jammed them through the straps. After an hour the straps had dried in the right size/form to accept a 1 3/4" leather belt. I'll post pictures a bit later.


----------

